# Problem with EOS Rebel T3 (taking pictures and focusing)



## LaikynVictori (Dec 31, 2012)

I got this camera, and with it came the standard 55mm lens, on Christmas, and it's worked fine since then, but now it's been having problems. If I zoom in any further than 18mm, it won't focus on anything and won't allow me to take a picture. I usually have it set to program. My ISO has usually been auto set, but I sometimes I'll set it to 400 or 800 when I'm inside and the lights are dimmer than usual. The flash output is auto, and it is set to auto focus.

The camera will focus and take a picture when it's 18mm, but any further than that, and just won't focus or let me take the picture. 

Help?


----------



## 07Vios (Jan 1, 2013)

Did you buy the camera new? Do you get an error message? Have you tried a different lens?


----------



## LaikynVictori (Jan 1, 2013)

The camera was bought new, no error message, and I don't have another lens.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2013)

At 18 mm the maximum lens aperture is f/3.5.

As you zoom the lens towards 55 mm the lens aperture changes until it is f/5.6 just before the lens reaches 55 mm.

As the lens aperture stops down, it lets in less light. The camera's auto focus module needs light and edge contrast to work.
In low light situations auto focus usually has difficulties, regardless the camera make or model.

You may only need to enable the camera's 'auto focus assist' feature that uses light from the flash unit to help the AF module.
See pages 84 & 220 of your T3 User's Manual. Also see page 85 - Subjects Difficult to Focus.


----------



## djake (Jan 1, 2013)

Might be too simple of a solution but make sure your lens is set to autofocus.


----------

